# Jackson Superfun



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

MtnGuyXC said:


> Anyway...Thanxs in advance to any imput.


Paragraphs are your friend. Anyways, if I was you and was looking to get into some playboating and also big water I would think about buying slightly used/older boats and buying a dedicated playboat and a dedicated river runner.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Then sell me your new superfun


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

How bad and where is the crack? Throw some bituthane on it and keep boating. Drop me a line or call if you need furhter guidance.

Many broken boats have a long life after cracking.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

shouldn't this be under warranty?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

1st off, the new superfuns are great.
But i agree with Jeffy, isn't this a warranty issue?

If not, i fixed two cracks down the centerline of my new Superfun using the technique here:
HOW TO: Repair a cracked boat
I know you're thinking there's no way duct tape can work but read through it first. I fixed mine about 3 weeks ago while waiting to pick up my new boat and it's been holding up with no leaks in some really shallow rivers with lots of sharp rocks. 

I guess your other option is Dave Frank's technique. I must say I'm really curious about it also. I didn't think you could weld or patch crosslink, just linear. Dave, do you mind putting up some info about that?


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

Jackson informed me today that they will warrantee the SFun & they are giving me the option to get another 2006 with crosslink or upgrade to a 2007 with some minimal coin. This is the senario that I thought might happen so the ? for me is still whether I would like the new boat with all that extra volume but new performance features as oppose to the 2006. The 2007 just seems so much bigger...the bow is so huge... that it's hard to believe it would play as easy...Though I hear from people that the smaller boats Fun & 4Fun are slicier & do cartwheel easier.

Thanxs for the bithutane info. I was told about that yesterday & already picked some up and back on the water as a temp. fix. Also the roofer I got the bith from gave me some tape made by Mule Hide Products. It is a seal fast tape that is similar.. waterproof & also self sealing but not as thick & it does not break down from UV as supposedly the bith will. Of course it's probably not on long enough to matter. Anyway I am trying it on the outside since I thought it might not catch as easily when scraping in the shallows.

Anyway still interested in hearing thoughts on the bigger volume situation.

Thanxs


----------



## BobN (Mar 28, 2006)

*Go for the 07 4Fun*

Given your specs you should fit fine in the 07 4Fun. Just let Carman know that you would like to use your warranty to get the 4Fun instead of the new Superfun. For the minimal amount of extra cash, the upgrade should be worth it.

BobN


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

acetomato said:


> I didn't think you could weld or patch crosslink, just linear.


I've been told its pretty much just like a roofing tar that they use and it will adhere to pretty much anything. I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what the plastic is for that stuff. I'll be fixing my boat (4 inch crack under the seat) the same way in a few days here. But then again mines not brand new like you guys are working with its 5 years old so I don't have to worry as much.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

I just busted my superfun tonight as well...in two places one vertical and one horizontal... very weird given that I wasn't abusing it too much on this particular run.

Anyway, this is a 2005 that I bought new last year from confluence. Not really even a full season on it yet. I didn't even know boats had warranties. Would this boat be under warranty possibly? 

Anyway, what is the bituthane procedure. Just coat her up and keep on trucking?

Thanks


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

should still be under warranty. jackson's warranty is 3 years that steps down replacement coverage each year. but it's based off your purchase date. so contact them.


----------

